# Why I want to work in Middle-East?



## accablues (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum so all help and guidance would be much appreciated - right my question 

I am a British national and thinking of moving to Kuwait to work, I have a phone interview lined up for coming Sunday (its working day in Kuwait). now problem I am facing is the dreaded question "why i want to move to Kuwait or MiddleEast as general" yup money is good but doesn't sound professional , weather I can't really brag much about and finally family "no cant do" so guys/gals any sort of input plz .. something which sound both professional and realistic + could impress 

thanks in advance cheers :confused2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Growth, new culture, multi cultural organisation, fresh challenge, vibrant and growing country, safe and secure, won't get bombed by americans....

Loads really!


----------



## accablues (Jun 7, 2010)

cheers - thanks


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> won't get bombed by americans....


I'm not sure being friends with the US is any gurantee...

Even I suffered a little blue on blue when visiting a mate in Seattle (granted I don't think he intended to drop the iron on my foot but still....) 

Sorry tongue out of cheek and :focus:

Everything Andy said - and actually the region has a lot to offer in the way of a positive healthy lifestyle. Except the price of *****...... :behindsofa:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

sandypool said:


> I'm not sure being friends with the US is any gurantee...
> 
> Even I suffered a little blue on blue when visiting a mate in Seattle (granted I don't think he intended to drop the iron on my foot but still....)
> 
> ...


And the lovely summer we have


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Back when I applied for jobs in Turkey and Israel (lived in Turkey already in the end, would love to return or to relocate to Israel) I just explained what was also the truth: sincere fascination for Middle Eastern culture. In my case that was the motivation indeed because the salary was low so it wasn't for such reason whatsoever ; if for you the money is a motivator I'm not sure if it sounds unprofessional to admit it. Many overseas companies know that this is the reason why people react to their adverts, and after all, would there be lot of people in this world working for other reasons than to gain a salary?? Nothing to be ashamed of to admit that money played its role.


----------



## accablues (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks guys..


----------



## Anthony E. (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello,

I am Toni, 34 m lebanese living in Dubai, working as finance director.

I am late in reading your note - how did the phone interview go? fine?

Are u looking for kuwait only or in UAE as well?

I am actually having a regional role in Dubai, Saudi, Egypt and Kuwait....

If you need any help, please write to me or call me.

Anthony


......................................................................


accablues said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this forum so all help and guidance would be much appreciated - right my question
> 
> I am a British national and thinking of moving to Kuwait to work, I have a phone interview lined up for coming Sunday (its working day in Kuwait). now problem I am facing is the dreaded question "why i want to move to Kuwait or MiddleEast as general" yup money is good but doesn't sound professional , weather I can't really brag much about and finally family "no cant do" so guys/gals any sort of input plz .. something which sound both professional and realistic + could impress
> 
> thanks in advance cheers :confused2:


----------



## accablues (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Toni, sorry for the late reply just been snowed under with work. everything went well though they didn't ask any technical questions as i was expecting - just general chit chat. I am working as Snr. Accountant/FC within oil sector here in Kuwait. A bit slow paced environment and salary is alright.
I am coming to Dubai for my visa purpose just after Eid. Let me know if you like to meet up

ta



Anthony E. said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am Toni, 34 m lebanese living in Dubai, working as finance director.
> 
> ...


----------



## ali_99 (Mar 23, 2011)

accablues said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this forum so all help and guidance would be much appreciated - right my question
> 
> I am a British national and thinking of moving to Kuwait to work, I have a phone interview lined up for coming Sunday (its working day in Kuwait). now problem I am facing is the dreaded question "why i want to move to Kuwait or MiddleEast as general" yup money is good but doesn't sound professional , weather I can't really brag much about and finally family "no cant do" so guys/gals any sort of input plz .. something which sound both professional and realistic + could impress
> 
> thanks in advance cheers :confused2:



Hi

I know it is too late to ask that question . But I am also looking to move to Kuwait . As you have mentioned in your post that you got phone interview,, can you please let me know how did you apply for the job , which website did you apply? .

I have applied on all the website specially for UAE countries but didn't get any response. 

Thanks for you help and time in advancce.

Mohsin


----------

